# HUGE Hybrids on Jerkbaits!! River Fishing



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Folks I have beat my PB Hybrid already! They were smoking the jerk baits in the calm riffles. I finished the day with 3 species LMB, SMB, and HSB!! The water was up but the visibility was about 10" which is pretty decent for the river after rain the day prior. The temp was around 70 degrees partly cloudy. I was throwing the jerk baits and twister tails and slayed some river monsters!! Enjoy the live action report!!! TIGHT LINES!! The big hybrid was over 6lbs and 22.5" long!! I have never fought a fish like this in the River and believe %100 that this is pound for pound the strongest fish I have caught!! In your opinion, if you have caught Hybrids before do you believe they are stronger than smallmouth bass? I honestly think they take the crown no doubt! My drag was set pretty high and they were peeling it on long runs no problem! I am slowly becoming a Hybrid addict!


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Very nice fish ,do You have a weight?


----------



## Athens_Smallmouth (Jun 12, 2013)

When did they stop allowing people to fish that side of the dam? I went to school there 2010-2014 and never had issues fishing that spot as long as I wasn’t on the White’s Mill side. Great fish though! I loved fishing the Hocking when I lived in Athens.


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

I caught a 28" hybrid out of the GMR last year and it was the best fight I've probably ever had in the river.





















the


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Its been posted for years people just have taken down the posted signs,I believe they stopped it about the time the Mill stopped people from being theree


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> When did they stop allowing people to fish that side of the dam? I went to school there 2010-2014 and never had issues fishing that spot as long as I wasn’t on the White’s Mill side. Great fish though! I loved fishing the Hocking when I lived in Athens.


Me and my buddy were there a couple of days ago and someone came down and talked to us and said it was private property.


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

gLoomisSR781 said:


> I caught a 28" hybrid out of the GMR last year and it was the best fight I've probably ever had in the river.
> View attachment 306455
> View attachment 306457
> View attachment 306457
> the


I hands down give these fish the strongest fighter award in the river I fish anyway!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

RiverWader said:


> Very nice fish ,do You have a weight?


No weights my scale is unreliable, I do believe that the bigger one was at least 6lbs


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> No weights my scale is unreliable, I do believe that the bigger one was at least 6lbs


Not quite "HUGE" but a decent fish, congrats.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Huge is in the eye of the beholder,Why cant We just be happy for Him?


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Very Nice fish! hop


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

RiverWader said:


> Huge is in the eye of the beholder,Why cant We just be happy for Him?


My bad. Just that most of the Youtube guys that have come-and-gone have been in it for the money, not the site (OGF).


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> My bad. Just that most of the Youtube guys that have come-and-gone have been in it for the money, not the site (OGF).


Lol I mean you weren't wrong.... 
And your not wrong about ogf andyoutube.... but bass assassin has been around for a bit prior to the videos. He used to post his over seas catches alot.... lmao make sure to like and subscribe


----------



## MAB3169 (Aug 15, 2017)

HybridsWipers are a lot of fun! & They hit lots of lures..
Thx for sharing..


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Athens_Smallmouth said:


> When did they stop allowing people to fish that side of the dam? I went to school there 2010-2014 and never had issues fishing that spot as long as I wasn’t on the White’s Mill side. Great fish though! I loved fishing the Hocking when I lived in Athens.


Its always been that way I know at least since the early 90's


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

I got permission to fish this site specifically now guys!!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> My bad. Just that most of the Youtube guys that have come-and-gone have been in it for the money, not the site (OGF).


definitely not in it for the money! I just finally can bring my adventures and tactics to everyone! I love just documenting my fishing expeditions!! I have been on this site probably for 10 years plus. Never had the funds to purchase a go pro. =]


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

MAB3169 said:


> HybridsWipers are a lot of fun! & They hit lots of lures..
> Thx for sharing..


no problem!! these fish are becoming one of my favorites in the river!!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Not quite "HUGE" but a decent fish, congrats.


to me especially since I have just started catching them for the first time in my life "HUGE" is certainly a word to describe these fish in my own eyes!


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

hoplovestofish said:


> Very Nice fish! hop


Thank you hop!!! these Hybrids have had my blood pumping for the past couple weeks!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Bass Assasin Slaton said:


> to me especially since I have just started catching them for the first time in my life "HUGE" is certainly a word to describe these fish in my own eyes!


Right on dude. Sorry I was a dick...


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Your welcome. I too get pumped when it comes to fighting hybrids, especially river hybrids. hop


----------

